# Stan "rhino" efferding - beats world record set in 1972!! 2,303 lb. Raw total!!



## CONOFVIS (Mar 26, 2013)

*Stan "rhino" efferding - beats world record set in 1972!! 2,303 lb. Raw total!!*

45 year old Stan Efferding set a new Raw powerlifting world record on Sunday becoming the first 275 pounder to total over 2,300lbs and joining only 7 other men to ever total over 2,300 pounds at any body weight.

Stan also beat Johnnie Jackson's best deadlift ever and continues his reign as the worlds strongest bodybuilder holding all the records in the IFBB for the biggest squat, bench, deadlift and total.

865.2 squat
600.7 bench
837.5 deadlift
2,303 TOTAL



Epic Performance | Stan Efferding 2303 lb Total | SuperTraining.TV - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 26, 2013)

That is something to sit up and take notice. Wow! I can't even put into words how impressive that is. Hats off to S. E.  that is bad ass! Man wish I was there for that one. woooooooo!.  Thanks for puttuing that up. T


----------



## srd1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Such an impressive achievment. ...the weight some of these guys can push just blows my mind.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 27, 2013)

Super impressive indeed.

No criticism of Stan, but in '72 did you have to walk your squat out ? That can make a big difference IMO.

Hawk


----------



## tWack (Mar 28, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

Word hawk..
That's dam impressive I say..wow
Thanks cono for the video bro...keepem coming..


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, just WOW! Imagine the compression on his spine and whats taking place in his body while doing any of these lifts. When these guys push the human experience farther and farther out they play with sudden failure on a level we hopfully will never know.
 God be with them!

  CG


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 4, 2013)

How can you not like this guy, he is a fukking beast! That is flat amazing what he has accomplished. 

Those weights would snap my ass in half.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2013)

Stan trained at my gym a good part of last summer . He picked the right guy 
to train with in Ed Coan. Hope he comes through and trains here again. 
What a beast!...... T


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 23, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Stan trained at my gym a good part of last summer . He picked the right guy
> to train with in Ed Coan. Hope he comes through and trains here again.
> What a beast!...... T



Stan is a beast and Ed Coan is a legend!  Those guys were at your gym...You are blessed!! LOL!!

Go Stan represent us mid 40 somethings!! :headbang:


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 24, 2013)

*Bio* said:


> Stan is a beast and Ed Coan is a legend!  Those guys were at your gym...You are blessed!! LOL!!
> 
> Go Stan represent us mid 40 somethings!! :headbang:



My gym is Ed's home gym. See him most times when I train.
Have a bunch of national /world class powerlifters and bb'ers 
there. ...  T


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn, I'm ready to go to the gym after seeing that.  Very motivating...


----------

